# Balance bikes arrived!



## Cal44 (28 Jun 2012)

Just had a call from SWMBO to say the balance bikes I ordered for my daughter and nephew have arrived! Very interested to see how they get on with them! My daughter was born without her left hand, just has a small palm without fingers, so I hope she can use it ok. Will give an update on how they get on but from other vids I have seen of younger kids, she is 2 1/2 and nephew 2, they should be fine given the time!

Wish I was at home to build them and not at work!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2012)

Brilliant.
Kids take a very short amount of time to learn to use the balance bikes. Then watch them go...............................................................


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

You are to big for a test ride, so leave them alone....


----------



## derrick (28 Jun 2012)

No bike to small to test ride.


----------



## Cal44 (29 Jun 2012)

So far with the weather being horrendous here the little un has not had a proper go....used it in the kitchen but as its only about 8ft long not much room to really test.

no test rides from me...........yet!


----------



## Hebe (29 Jun 2012)

I hope the weather improves so they can get out on their new bikes soon!


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2012)

Cal44 said:


> ! My daughter was born without her left hand, just has a small palm without fingers, so I hope she can use it ok.


 
I'm sure she'll be fine - all that's really needed is enough hand to support the handlebar a bit, while she learns to do all the steering with her good hand.

When she's older, there are lots of organsations who can advise on adaptions for bikes, like a single lever to control both brakes etc. 

There are some useful contacts listed here:

http://www.velovision.com/showStory.php?storynum=559


----------



## Cal44 (10 Aug 2012)

Arch said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine - all that's really needed is enough hand to support the handlebar a bit, while she learns to do all the steering with her good hand.
> 
> When she's older, there are lots of organsations who can advise on adaptions for bikes, like a single lever to control both brakes etc.
> 
> ...


Apologies for not coming back on this sooner! Thanks for the support, we are members of a charity call Reach which is for children with upper limb deficiencies and they will be my first port of contact!
On a side note I've recently been on a bike that had two brake levers that both operate both brakes, its brilliant! Couldn't get my head round how it works!


----------



## Cal44 (10 Aug 2012)

Update on balance bike is that in the very limited time my daughter has had on it she has found that even with the saddle at lowest height it is still too big for her to sit on and push along. She does like it though and today she asked for it for the first time as it was sunny for first time in weeks ! She is actually tall for her age according to health professionals so im surprised at the bike being just ever so slightly too big for her. Plenty of time yet for her to learn though so im looking forward to it when she is ready. No rush!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2012)

Great stuff!

Our lad took ages to use his, wasn't interested at all but when he did try it we couldn't get him off it. I bought him a pedal bike and he wouldn't use it until the balance bike was too small for him, it took him no time at all to learn to ride due to the skills he'd picked up on the balance bike.


----------

